# STEAM WINTER SALE - Tausche TWO WORLDS 2 gegen anderes Spiel



## Amon1 (22. Dezember 2011)

Angebote sind mir willkommen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Dezember 2011)

Interesse an Portal 2 oder Trine 2 (+ ZZ deinerseits)?


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte das tolle Day of Defeat Source im Angebot


----------



## Amon1 (22. Dezember 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Interesse an Portal 2 oder Trine 2 (+ ZZ deinerseits)?


 
Two Worlds 2 = 20 Euro, Trine 13 Euro. Aber ich soll dazuzahlen? Warum?



DoDS hab ich leider schon


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Dezember 2011)

Two Worlds 2 gabs schon für 8,99€ im Herbst-Sale. 
Darum. Aber dann hat es sich ja ohnehin erledigt.


----------

